# Good mornings



## DADAWG (Jan 8, 2013)

who does good mornings as part of their squat / deadlift routines?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 8, 2013)

I started incorporating them about 2 months ago. I'm running a gram of test and 100mg drol at the moment though so I've had to cut them out. I have to go lay down in the back room of the gym between sets of deads as it is.


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought this was when a girl wakes you up with a blow job...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 8, 2013)

They are a staple for me. When my GM goes up, my DL and front squat go up...  I like to work them for a few warm up sets then go heavy for 7, 5, 3.  Never done it for a ME day lift.   Most I've done was 280 for 3 I believe.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 8, 2013)

I include sometimes on hamstring day.


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> They are a staple for me. When my GM goes up, my DL and front squat go up...  I like to work them for a few warm up sets then go heavy for 7, 5, 3.  Never done it for a ME day lift.   Most I've done was 280 for 3 I believe.



the exact moment when you start driving upwards with a heavy single of good mornings makes you want to take up GOLF.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 8, 2013)

Chain Suspended with SSB or Buffalo would love to try it with a Cambered Bar


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 8, 2013)

i love good mornings when i'm not fuckin crippled.  i don't go real heavy on them though. they make my hamstrings more sore than any other excercise if i do them narrow stance.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 8, 2013)

Agree with heavyDeads: tight stance, great on the hamstrings. Light to moderate weight.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 8, 2013)

I have incorporated them in my routines for as long as I can remember.  I like to mix it up a lot. I do my standards DLs, Squats, but I also mix in Good Mornings,  Zelchers, Front Squats, and uneven Squats. It is essential for my overall Leg growth, core strength, and back strength.


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 8, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> i love good mornings when i'm not fuckin crippled.  i don't go real heavy on them though. they make my hamstrings more sore than any other excercise if i do them narrow stance.



pulling a sled backwards allways shredded my hamstrings worse than anything else


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 8, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> pulling a sled backwards allways shredded my hamstrings worse than anything else



^^^ Hell yeah, I agree


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 9, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> pulling a sled backwards allways shredded my hamstrings worse than anything else



damn i haven't tried that.  we have a prowler at our gym so i might have to hit those up.  thanks for the idea dude.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 9, 2013)

My best is 355 5x5 chain suspended


----------

